# DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) Write Up



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2011)

DNP is one of the most controversial drugs in use by bodybuilders. This agent is not sold for human use anywhere in the world at this time, but is readily available as an industrial chemical. Among other things, it is used an intermediary for the production of certain dyes, for photographic development, as a fungicide, in wood pressure treatment to prevent rotting, and as insecticide. It  is technically classified as a posion. The fat loss properties of DNP were reportedly first noticed during World War 1, when overweight men working with DNP in munitions plants started losing substantial amounts of weight. It did not take very long for this chemical to be identified as the cause. Soon after, it ws packaged as a drug product. By 1935, more than 100,000 Americans had already used “patent mediine” remedies that included the drug. DNP was the first synthetic drug that was ever used for weight loss in the United States. There were several popular brand names for the drug when it was marketed and was found in pharmacies all across the country. This drug was introduced before the time of government reviewed safety concerning drugs and medications. It wasn’t long after the drug was on the market that reports of severe side effects started coming in. There was a report of women who went blind temporarily in California. After this, reports of cases severe as death started being reported and by 1938 DNP was off the market for good. It has never since been re introduced as a medicine of any kind for humans or animals. 

DNP induces the loss of weight by uncoupling oxidatie phosphorylation, thereby markedly increasing the metabolic rate and the temperature of the body. While this is an extremely effective way of producing rapid fat loss, there can sometimes be no end to the amount of rise in temperature the drug produces within the body. This is one of the biggest problems of the drug, the fact that it can allow the body temperaure to rise to the point of being fatal. Despite the obvious dangers of this drug, it is still widely available on the black market and many still decided that it is worth the risk for the rapid fat loss that it can provide. It is important to note that users will usually experience a certain level of water bloat while on the substance will disguise the amount of fat that the user has actually lost. After the cycle’s end, the excess water weight will come off usually in about a week’s time and this is when the user can really see the amount of fat that has actually been lost during the cycle of the drug. Users report losing as much as a pound of body fat per day while taking the drug. It is without question the strongest fat burning agent there is. However, it’s not a healthy way to lose weight. Users are often unable to even exercise because of a weak, hot feeling they experience while taking DNP.  Because of this, users of this substance often choose to take it while using AAS in an effort to preserve as much muscle mass as possible and keep the body from going into a state of catabolism. A good routine of diet and excerise with one of the safer weight loss aids available is by far a much better option. Some of the possible side effects from DNP include increased heart rate, increased breathing rate, nausea, elevated body temperature, insomnia, profuse, sweating, rash, skin, lesions, decreased white blood cell count, cataracts, coma, and death.



There are no set in stone prescribing deadlines for Dinitrophenol since it’s not approved for use in humans. A common dose that is reported to be used by those who are brave enough to try the drug seems to be in the range of 2mg per kg of bodyweight per day. This calculates to a dosage of 200mg per day for a person who is around 220lbs. Those who choose to use this substance are strongly urged to start at the smallest possible dose and gradually work their way up to make sure that their body doesn’t experience any severe adverse side effects to the drug. Users choose to keep usage short, usually in cycle of 8-10 days.


----------

